
Ask HN: How to get motivated after burnout - mementomori
I&#x27;ve been interviewing for two months (the Leetcode variety) and didn&#x27;t get any offers. I find that when I can&#x27;t understand a piece of code, I spend a lot of time on one question. This is what happened at my last job. I often spent a lot of time figuring one thing out, and there wasn&#x27;t enough help available. It seems to take me a longer time to figure things out than other people, and it seems like most teams just expects you to figure it out and then deliver. Usually after the honeymoon period, I cannot maintain interest in anything, and even though I know I need to, I just can&#x27;t no matter what. It&#x27;s probably an attention&#x2F;cognitive issue. Anyone has experience and found a solution for that? Also, at what point do you decide that a particular career is &quot;not a good fit for me&quot; or &quot;just difficult in the meantime&quot;?
======
sfgweilr4f
Sounds like your approach to work might be the problem. Mix it up. Pick a
simple side project and start then finish it. Doesn't even need to be
software. The act of finishing it is the important part.

During a funk in my 20s I went into a city Id never been to and spent the
whole day looking at art. Thoroughly bored out of my skull. But over the next
few days I had so many ideas for things.

Perhaps you need to get really thoroughly and industrial-strength bored?

~~~
mementomori
So it seems like what worked for you was a complete change of context for a
period of time, and allowing the mind to wander instead of labor towards a
goal? That is an interesting idea. I am currently extremely bored and
extremely anxious at the same time, so maybe that would work.

------
cutty
Holy shit, this sounds exactly like something I might have written. Feeling
exactly the same way right now. I don't have any real advice because I have
the same questions and am also trying to figure it out, just wanted to let you
know that you're not alone and I'm somewhat relieved to know I'm not the only
who feels this way. So thank you for making this post.

~~~
mementomori
Glad someone related, I think in the meantime I'll keep working at it because
I need income somehow and this is a good way to get it.

------
muzani
Sounds like the learning curve is just too steep, and you're interviewing for
something too hard. Maybe lower expectations and take an easier to qualify for
job so you can practice at your leisure. Two months is actually quite short
for job searches; expect at least 4 months even if you're moderately good.

------
cyberdrunk
Try getting a job on a smaller codebase and in a language whose ecosystem you
understand very well (if there isn't any, work on it in the spare time you
have now). This will significantly reduce the initial hurdles on the job for
you.

~~~
mementomori
That's a great idea. I currently have an opportunity to help a friend with
their codebase on a consulting basis without substantial pay. I am still
anxious and resentful towards compensation but it's an opportunity to practice
working.

------
rs23296008n1
Perhaps you should actually "burn out"? Once you burn out there is nothing
left to burn. Can't light a fire in that area for awhile. So, let yourself
fully "burn out" for that "place".

Take your skill elsewhere. Apply it somewhere else in some other fashion. If
you return to the original place then good. Otherwise you're elsewhere and
doing different or even the same things.

~~~
mementomori
Not sure about that, sometimes I feel like I am only happy when I'm doing
nothing. I guess this is a good analogy; bottom out, admit defeat, and then
start over new. But preferably in the same industry which pays well.

~~~
rs23296008n1
Take a break. Do something else for a month and return. I don't know why this
is unwelcome or even controversial advice.

This strategy has already lifted others out of their darkness so I can only
wonder about the motives of those who disagree.

So yeah, burn out is a thing. Use it. Build your resilience. Re-examine your
purpose and reconnect with it.

~~~
mementomori
This really resonated with me, thanks so much.

------
giantg2
If you find out, let me know.

